# Grayling sign part II



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

The grayling sign was the first of 22 signs i have in shop for some lodges and cabins.. here are a few more.. 

none of these are done.. close..


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

When I get my CNC router I sure hope it paints that good! 

Great job on those, Scott, very nice!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Scott, those are wonderful. I take it you use a CNC machine to cut the out the paint them. Did you get request for these or were you just making them? I wish I had talent like that. I can't draw, cut very good and definitely can't paint. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> When I get my CNC router I sure hope it paints that good!
> 
> Great job on those, Scott, very nice!



One thing for sure - Scott can really paint ................... on top of his other talents.

HJ


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful signs, Scott. I like how they are similar, working well together, and yet totally different. Excellent.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Speechless*

Read this carefully Scott....".........speechless......."


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> When I get my CNC router I sure hope it paints that good!
> 
> Great job on those, Scott, very nice!


thank you. and that is funny... I am sure someone somewhere is making a CNC that can carve and paint.. while we drink coffee. let me know if you find one..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> When I get my CNC router I sure hope it paints that good!
> 
> That is funny.. let me know if it paints.. cause I want one..
> 
> Great job on those, Scott, very nice!





kywoodchopper said:


> Scott, those are wonderful. I take it you use a CNC machine to cut the out the paint them. Did you get request for these or were you just making them? I wish I had talent like that. I can't draw, cut very good and definitely can't paint. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


these are made to order for three different lodges..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

absolutely outstanding doesn't even come close to covering it...
KUDOS to you Scott...


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of CNC do you use?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Never ending talent!

Really wish I could paint that good, it might hide all my errors.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

tacomamactech said:


> What kind of CNC do you use?


These are all done on a CNCRouterparts.com 48X96 machine. great machine, solid company.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome signs, Scott but I wonder how the Alaska one would have looked with the letters unpainted.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Exceptional work as always. Keep the posts rolling. Congratulations on building the business, great way to take advantage of the opportunities as they present themselves.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Awesome signs, Scott but I wonder how the Alaska one would have looked with the letters unpainted.


here is that sign prior to painting.. really tempting to Not paint some of these..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How would they look stained or just spar varnish over the bare wood .... which is spruce, I assume.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> How would they look stained or just spar varnish over the bare wood .... which is spruce, I assume.
> 
> HJ


cedar on this one John. the others are spruce. Cedar has lots of colors.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Never ending talent!
> 
> Really wish I could paint that good, it might hide all my errors.


ssssshhhhhhh.,,,..... thats the secret.. paint covering up the ooops.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Scottart said:


> here is that sign prior to painting.. really tempting to Not paint some of these..


I meant just the letters unpainted - like the border???


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just amazing. Excellent work!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> here is that sign prior to painting.. really tempting to Not paint some of these..


Myself I like the natural look . But I have to say they look great with your paint skills to .
Either way there awesome , but I know I'd be to lazy to paint them lol


----------

